# Keyboard backlight not working - G110



## nobir (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys,


I have a relatively old keyboard which supports backlighting of the keys (Logitech G110). The keyboard has been working fine for the past 5 or so years, but now the lights don't work as they should.

Here's the thing. When I turn on my computer, my keyboard won't light up anymore and it won't be picked up by the Logitech Gaming Software. The keyboard itself works fine, though, I can type without problems.

However, if I unplug my keyboard from the USB port at 11pm, for example, when I go to sleep and plug it back in at 4pm the next day, the lights somehow spring back to life and the software recognises the keyboard. But this excitement is short lived because 15-20 minutes later, the lights turn off again and the software shows no found devices.

What I've tried so far:

- contacted Logitech support (no help whatsoever)
- tried different USB ports (2.0 and 3.0) on my computer and even tried plugging it in my laptop - same problem
- tried moving the keyboard cable up, down, left, right to see if there was a problem with the contacts - no results

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

My one 'tip' is that Logitech's quality no longer lives up to the name they once built. As you found out, their support is non-existent. I have become hesitant to buy more of their products, though I can't really find a comparable wireless Trackball and I really need a spare.

I'm guessing some component inside the KB that drives the LEDs and supports the software is failing and it may not be long before the entire KB fails. I would suggest a replacement sooner than later. There are a number of decent lighted wired KBs out there for $30 or less.

.


----------



## nobir (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I have an update now. The keyboard has been working fine ever since I posted this message. What I did was, I unplugged it completely for the weekend and now it's back to normal.

HOWEVER, it does occasionally "reset" (changes colour back to default purple) whenever I play Battlefield 1. These resets are totally random and can happen during gameplay or when I'm in the main menu. And now that I think about it, I never really had a problem with the keyboard before installing BF1.

Could someone tell me what's happening, please?


----------

